
Asteroid that 'could end human life' is heading for Earth, scientists say - evo_9
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/huge-asteroid-that-could-end-the-world-is-defying-gravity-as-it-moves-towards-earth-scientists-say-9670910.html
======
lutusp
Imagine the stir this article would create with an honest headline: "866 years
from now, there's a 1 in 4,000 chance that an asteroid will hit earth."

